# Canon Helps Redefine the Limits at CES® 2021



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2021)

> By Fueling Collective Inspiration, The Company’s Incredible Interactive Virtual Experience Helps Inspire a Collaborative Future
> MELVILLE, NY, January 6, 2021 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has thrived by creating innovative consumer electronics and solutions that bring mutual benefits to consumers, businesses and industries. 2021 presents a year of hope and opportunity, following a year of unprecedented limitations. At CES 2021, Canon is premiering an interactive digital experience through five unexpected experiences and innovation cornerstones to celebrate how people can use Canon products and solutions to help redefine the limits they face. Attendees can be inspired to transcend limits by capturing the marvels of space, the splendor of wildlife, and the nostalgia of a lost iconic sports setting.
> “2020 was a year filled with limits. We were all faced with looking at our daily lives and figuring out the best paths to complete our professional work and...



Continue reading...


----------

